# HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

SO its a LITTLE early but I am not going to be around much this weekend. GOt a lot of Turkey to eat and a lot of shopping to do!

So .

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Same to u and all.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Same to you and everyone else. I hope everyone has plenty to be thankful for this year!


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to you too Bedlam and to all of the GoPitBullers!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

Ditto, HAPPY THANKSGIVING ALL, Bedlam, loved the pic


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving BedlamBully and.....Thanksgiving to everyone here at gopitbull. You guys have been awesome to me ever since I have been here. I am very greatful that I found this site. Thank you.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Same to all, I love this holiday and have PLENTY to be thankfull for. Ill be hunting that morning and evening so maybe I can be REALLY thankfull by sundown. Could have had a FRESH turkey yesterday but I let them walk as its out of season!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone here. You guys are the best.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

HAPPY TURKEY DAY BED! AND TO EVERYONE ELSE! 

yall have a safe one and a good one! try not to eat too too much! i'll be for most of today but after today wont be back on here till monday! woohoo! (off of work) *does the 'go me' dance*


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING ALL HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY HOLIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woof:


----------



## Xdime99 (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy T-day everyone


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Happy Turkey Day*

Happy Thanksgiving everyone, eat alot for me.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone, please be safe for the holiday 

And eat your heart out lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Happy thanksgiving bedlam! my grandfather from sweden used to tell me that thanksgiving started when Tom The Smartass Turkey said "eat me pilgrim"! just thought Id share some history with y'all


----------



## keelahsMOM (Aug 14, 2008)

Happy Turkey day every one eat well.... Feed the pups good also


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Thanks giving! Am I the only one in a food coma??? WOW!!! Folks here is La sure know how to EAT!!!


----------

